# how is the coating on 08' fuji team bike?



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

i recently purchased park tool's brush set
and the bristles seem really coarse and was wondering if anyone has used them on their fuji team bike... the brushes seem like they will leave spiderweb scratches all over...


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

I assume the bike is painted with paint and a clear coat... similar to a car, motorcycle, etc. If so, then no, I would not use any sort of course brush on the bikes painted frame. Also, if/when it does get dirty, how you wash it is important. You smear dirt and grit up and down the frame, in circles, etc. you do the same thing. My short detailing tip is two buckets, one with soap, one with clean water. Use a lambs wool wash mitt, it is soft and dirt you might pick up can sink into its depth. The two bucket system works as follows... load the mitt in the soapy bucky, go to the bike and rinse in straight lines. NEVER go in circles, if you do create scratches, you want them to be straight lines, not the circle motion that creates a swirl and can be seen from all sorts of angles. OK, after scrubbing the bike a little in straight lines, go to the clean bucket and rinse out your mitt... then back to the soap, bike, rinse bucket, soap, bike, rinse bucket, etc.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

The frame has a clear coat over carbon fiber, which can be scratched. I'd use sponges or rags for cleaning the frame. Save the coarse brushes for cleaning the drivetrain.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

On my 2008 Fuji Team, I use a soft mitt, just as suggested. The brushes will scratch it, as well as many other CF frames. It should clean right up. 

I have also used lemon pledge for polish before. It shines after that.


----------

